# Bene Bac



## bunnymommy76 (Jul 10, 2009)

I had a question about the bene-bac, does it have to specifically say for"small animals" on it or can I use the cat one? Pidge was on it in the past, I believe I had the cat one, but I was going to buy more and was told not to give him the cat one only give it to the pet it specifies for. I like the cat one better because its in that prefilled syringe already, it is so much easier for him to take it. Any thoughts?


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 10, 2009)

You can use the cat/dog one. I wouldn't use the reptile/avian one, but dog/cat has the same ingredients as small mammal. Some people prefer the powder form that the small mammal one is in, as their bunnies don't like the taste of the gel. I like the big syringe form, not the tiny syringes. The small ones are too small for me to use well, and I think it's cheaper to buy in a big syringe. My guys mostly like the taste so I don't need to get the powder. Another good option that's equivalent is ProBios, which is made for horses, and is also in a tube.


----------



## bunnymommy76 (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh Okay, Great, Thanks!! Yeah, I didn't really like the idea of the powder, he takes the gel okay, I prefer the big gel syringe too, its so much easier.
Thanks again!


----------



## whaleyk98 (Jul 11, 2009)

What exactly do you use bene bac for anyway??


----------



## anneq (Jul 11, 2009)

It's a concentrated source of live naturally occurring digestive bacteria found in the intestinal tract. For any time an animal experience stress from changing nutritional or environmental conditions, such as surgery, illness, breeding,etc.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 11, 2009)

Yep, I use it whenever I see strange poo (hair in it, small, etc).


----------



## Flick (Jul 12, 2009)

You can also use ProBios for equine (horses). I get it at a local feed store. It's MUCH cheaper than buying BeneBac at a pet store. Comes in the syringed gel formula and the powder. I give Skyler a quarter turn of the wheel, not a full turn, since he's alot smaller than a horse.


----------



## mlg4491 (Jul 16, 2009)

In the course ofcaring for baby bunnies, I read that the avian bene-bac was best for rabbits. But, this was for bottle-feeding babies. I don't know that it would be different, but I thought I would throw in my two cents. :biggrin2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh, that's interesting. We had a member with a bunny in GI distress, and she had avian/reptile Bene-Bac on hand for her birds. The only difference I could tell between avian and mammal is that one of the bacteria strains is specific to birds and reptiles. They have the same 4 bacteria, but the bird one has a bird-specific strain of one of the bacteria in it instead of the mammal-specific strain. I doubt the bird/reptile version would hurt a rabbit, but I figured they wouldn't get as much benefit from it because of that one different strain.

I don't know much about bottle-feeding babies, as I've never had to do it. I think any advantage that you can get to help them survive is worth trying, though, since it is so hard to bottle-feed them successfully.


----------

